# Best Lap Bunny



## HeatherBell (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi! I've been a lurker here for a while. I don't have a rabbit yet, but hopfully I will be getting one before too long! 

In your opinion, which breed is the most cuddly and likes to be held? I know it varies greatly from rabbit to rabbit. But, in general which breeds are laid back and easy going? I know that flemish giants are called 'gentle giants' but I don't think I could have a bunny that big.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aina (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, it depends. I have a fuzzy lop and a New Zealand. My fuzzy lop is great about being held and cuddled. As long as you are holding her in your arms she is content to be snuggled with and squeezed. However, if you want to sit on the couch and have her on your lap, it aint gonna happen. She wants to explore.
On the other hand, my NZ hates being held. He will tolerate being picked up only because he is sweet and hides his head in my elbow when being carried. However, I can lay down with him next to me on the ground or my bed and he will snuggle for as long as I am laying next to him and petting him.


----------



## Spring (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there! 

You may be looking for a bunny that doesn't exist! The high majority of rabbits actually aren't too keen on being held or as 'lap pets'. As prey animals, it makes them quite nervous to be restrained and held.. so if you are looking for a bunny that you can always hold or have on your lap to cuddle - it's just not something the majority of rabbits like.

Most rabbits however,_ love love love _to be snuggled on the ground on their own terms. It's where they are happiest.. and I just love snuggling with my guys and giving nose rubs right on the ground. Out of my 5 guys, only one puts up with being held to the point where I think she may possibly enjoy it.. overall, just not in their nature to want to be held.

So my advice? I would really just go with a rescue if you are looking for an especially cuddly and people friendly rabbit. Then, the rescue can best match you with a rabbit that fits you. There's no guarantee even with a baby bunny that they'll grow up being as social or cuddly as you may like.. so if you get an adultrabbit from a rescue, at least you are familiar so you can find the best match.

Don't let the fact that the majority of rabbits loathe being held put you off though! They are amazing creatures and can be super social, curious, friendlyand cuddly - just not as lap pets per se. I have a free roam girl, Pebbles, in my bedroom.. and she'll often jump up on the bed at night to cuddle.. but if I were to go and pick her up to bring her to cuddle- she would just jump off.. rabbits just are very independent and sometimes like cats - enjoy attention and cuddles on their terms!

Sorry for such a long post!


----------



## Boz (Jun 24, 2009)

*Aina wrote: *


> Well, it depends. I have a fuzzy lop and a New Zealand. My fuzzy lop is great about being held and cuddled. As long as you are holding her in your arms she is content to be snuggled with and squeezed. However, if you want to sit on the couch and have her on your lap, it aint gonna happen. She wants to explore.


OMG! That's exactly how Dolla, my Fuzzy Lop is!


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I know rabbits aren't the cuddliest of creatures, but I still love them! 

Maybe a better question: Which breed(s) tend to be more calm and less skiddish?

I might adopt from a shelter, so breed won't really matter, I'll just be going on personality.


----------



## Spring (Jun 24, 2009)

Alright - just making sure! Sometimes people can be a bit disappointed when they bring home a bunny and expect them to always be cuddly and love being held.. so just wanted to make sure! 

I've generally experienced the smaller breeds being more high strung/skiddish. Lops tend to be a bit more calmer, but I've known some quite skiddish lops, so can't always go by that. Most times with the larger breeds you will find they are a lot calmer. It's really hard to say based on breeds, because I've seen/heard of a mixed bag in each breed!

If you are going through a shelter - definitely a great option! I'm a huge advocate for adopting if you are looking for a certain personality. Especially if the rescue has a foster home network, you can easily work with someone from the rescue and find a rabbit that 'clicks' with you. There are so many different personalities out there.. all about finding one that suits you and your lifestyle!

I did a quick search about the HRS chapter in Alabama and found this.. may be helpful!

http://www.alabamaears.org/adoptables.html

Good luck on finding the perfect bunny for you!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, very true, not all buns like to be held. Several of ours do, though: a Dutch bun, Lionhead, & Holland Lop. In fact my Dutchess thinks there is something wrong if I am NOT holding her. ("What am I doing on the couch here, Mom? How come I'm not up under your chin? How am I supposed to cuddle up on your shoulder? Huh, mom, HuH?",,,and on she goes until you pick her up and put her within 2 inches of your face.)

We have a French Lop (a "Flop" ) who is super, supercuddly, but would rather sit beside, instead of on, you. Our Flemmies, all 4 of the adults, enjoy being held on their backs, in a trance. Or theywill sit besideyou. 

The other 5 (dwarf hotot, satin mix, 2 Nethies, and a mini lop) like their pets and cuddles, but mostly on their terms. Occasionally they will want to be up on you, but you BETTER NOT stop petting them or you get a disapproving bunny look!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 24, 2009)

Neither of my guys are lap bunnies. Like Spring mentioned, they love snuggles and cuddles on the ground though. Generally speaking I have heard larger breeds tend to be more laid back. At the rescue I volunteer at we have quite a few Mini-Lops, all of them seem to be good lap bunnies and chilled.


----------



## Numbat (Jun 24, 2009)

If you're looking for a smaller bunny, I've heard that Dutch rabbits are quite friendly and calm, but as you know a lot depends on the bunny itself. There are a lot of homeless rabbits in shelters you could adopt. It's great that you're doing your research before getting a bunn.


----------



## HeatherBell (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> If you are going through a shelter - definitely a great option! I'm a huge advocate for adopting if you are looking for a certain personality. Especially if the rescue has a foster home network, you can easily work with someone from the rescue and find a rabbit that 'clicks' with you. There are so many different personalities out there.. all about finding one that suits you and your lifestyle!
> 
> I did a quick search about the HRS chapter in Alabama and found this.. may be helpful!
> 
> ...



My boyfriend lives in the same area as the AlabamaEars agency. And there is another rabbit adoption organization where I live. 

I have been doing research for months! haha.

I had two rabbits when I wasa kid. A neutered dutch boy named Rufus and A mini rex named BunBun. The mini rex was in a field behind our house. It took us months to catch him. We even set out live traps with no luck. But we kept leaving food out for him and eventually came right up to us. He ended up being a sweet little bunny after he got over his fears.



Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 24, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> If you're looking for a smaller bunny, I've heard that Dutch rabbits are quite friendly and calm, but as you know a lot depends on the bunny itself. There are a lot of homeless rabbits in shelters you could adopt. It's great that you're doing your research before getting a bunn.


No guarantees on Dutch does; mine is a tiny tempest who rails madly against the injustice of anything I do :rollseyes.
Evie throws fits on a regular basis, but will settle down for a long nose rub.

This is such an individual bunny thing. I've noticed that my lone boy Slatey is the most friendly; probably because he doesn't have a buddy to give him that physical attention. He's wonderful ; a BUB nethie (which are supposedly high-strung)

Go figure  I agree, it's very individualized... Your best bet is the shelter, choosing a grown bun.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 24, 2009)

A shelter might be ur best bet on getting a sweet bunny cause the staff know their buns are could pair you with one. My Mini lop loves to give love but hates being picked up. Jethro my oldest whose a nethie mix and my smallest tolerates being held but if he is out will not come up to me and be afectionate he is still a little skitish i think his last had him abused him. I adopted him from a friend who found him abandoned in a park in a box. Last my two flemsih giant babies love to cuddle right next to me when they become tired and they tolerate being picked up but only for a short period of time. 

Hope you find your bunny soul mate lol.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll put in a shout for the standard rex! current buns, roxy and her toybun, hartleybun do not like to be held at all:rollseyes my previous buck, hartley, would spend all day on my lap and in my arms if i let him. hope it turns out ok for you


----------



## golfdiva (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to vote for a Dutch. My neutered Dutch boy(Hershey) will let me hold and snuggle him for several minutes - if he's in the mood! But if I sit on the floor, he will sit next to me and want me to pet him forever!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 24, 2009)

Himalayans.

Omigosh. They love attention, frequently begging for head rubs. They're pretty much one of the breed with the best temperment. Know of any other rabbits who let you pick them up like a cat? Every Himmie I've owned has been PERFECT temperment wise.


----------



## Jenson (Jun 26, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> i'll put in a shout for the standard rex! current buns, roxy and her toybun, hartleybun do not like to be held at all:rollseyes my previous buck, hartley, would spend all day on my lap and in my arms if i let him. hope it turns out ok for you



I agree with this! Most Standard Rex are very soppy and a bit lazy, they will just snuggle into your lap and stay there. :biggrin2:


----------



## ARobinson (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, my vote is going to go to the English Lops.

Over the years, I have owned most of the breeds at one point or another, and of all the rabbits we have now, our English Lop, Matilda, is our floppiest, laziest, most affectionate by far... I cannot tell you how many times I have been to a show and seen children carrying these rabbits around, legs and ears dangling for miles down to the floor, and they just take it. No struggle, no fight. They're awesome. 



------

Annie


----------



## Pipp (Jun 26, 2009)

Out of my 15-odd rabbits I've had, my only two lap bunnies are my only two netherland dwarfs. 

But they're also the two zippiest and demanding. One is bonded to me and grooms me every chance (although she doesn't wake me up to do so, bless her), the other is just happy to be groomed and cuddled, never returns the favour.  

My mini-rex was an amazing bunny in terms of intelligence and personality, but while he loved being pet for hours (and hours), he'd jump up on the couch with me and would 'bonk' me on my mouth with his nose when I'd ask for a bunny kiss, he was adamantly opposed to any kind of restraints, include being picked up, held or caged.. 

My probable NZ cross -- a nondescript white bunny with pink eyes -- loves humans and pets, but totally freaks when held. 

My mini-lop won't even allow pats. I think her bf, a nondescript mixed black bunny with uppity ears, would be really friendly except he follows her lead. Which happens a lot. I've had friendly rabbits turn into snots when housed with snots, and turn friendly again when not. 

I fostered two angora/rex crosses (I think) that were big snots, HATED all humans and were convinced they were about to be butchered. But most of their litter mates were quite friendly. 

So never can tell. 

Although frankly, they may have a bad rap, but I'd go for a dwarf. Lots of them in shelters. They're always interesting!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## ARobinson (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Although frankly, they may have a bad rap, but I'd go for a dwarf. Lots of them in shelters. They're always interesting!
> 
> 
> sas :bunnydance:


It's too bad, really. I raise them, and I *ADORE* them. I've got several who are lap bunnies, but some of them are too high strung, or just get bored and want to go explore...


----------

